# من هو بولس الرسول؟



## Kiril (4 مارس 2007)

هل سمعت بما حدث لشاول؟

جاك، وهو صديق لي ألقى محاضرات في جامعات كثيرة، عند وصله إلى إحدى الجامعات لإلقاء محاضرة، فوجئ بأن الطلاب قد رتّبوا له نقاشاً مفتوحاً مع "ملحد الجامعة." وكان خصمه في هذه الندوة أستاذ فلسفة فصيح بليغ اللسان معادٍ تماماً للمسيحية. فتحدث جاك أولاً وناقش البراهين المختلفة على قيامة يسوع وتجديد الرسول بولس، ثـم أعطى شهادته الشخصية متحدثاً عن الكيفية التي غير بها المسيح حياته أثناء دراسته الجامعية.
وعندما حان دور الأستاذ الجامعي في التحدث، كان عصبياً جداً. لـم يستطع أن يدحض براهين القيامة أو شهادة جاك الشخصية، فلجأ إلى موضوع تحوّل الرسول بولس الجذري إلى المسيحية. فإستخدم المقولة الشائعة بأن "الناس يمكن أن يكونوا غالباً منغمسين نفسياً في ما يحاربونه حتى إن الأمر قد ينتهي بهم إلى احتضانه وتبنّيه." وهنا ابتسم صديقي بلطف وقال "إذاً يستحسن أن تحذر يا سيدي، وإلاّ فإن من المحتمل أن تصبح مسيحياً مؤمناً."
إن إحدى أعظم الشهادات المؤثرة في صالح المسيحية هي تحوّل شاول الطرسوسي، الذي كان الدّ أعداء المسيحية، إلى الرسول بولس. كان شاول عبرانياً متعصباً وقائداً دينياً. وقد أتاحت له نشأته في طرسوس فرصة الإطلاع على أكثر المعارف تقدماً في عصره. وكانت طرسوس مدينة جامعية مشهورة بفلاسفتها الرواقيين وحضارتها الرواقية. وقد امتدح سترابو العالـم الجغرافي اليوناني هذه المدينة لاهتمامها بالتعليم والفلسفة.
تمتع بولس كوالده بالجنسية الرومانية. وكان ذلك امتيازاً كبيراً. وكان ضليعاً في الثقافة والفكر الإغريقيين. ولقد أظهر تمكناً عظيماً من اللغة اليونانية والمهارة الجدلية. واستشهد بأشعار شعراء وفلاسفة غير ذائعي الصيت:

أعمال 28:17 - "لأننا به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد، (إبيموينديس) كما قال بعض شعرائكم أيضاً لأننا أيضاً ذريته." (أريطس، كلنتش).
1 كورنثوس 33:15 - "لا تـضلّوا. فـإن المعـاشـرات الـرديـة تفسد الأخلاق الجيدة" (ميناندر).
تيطس 12:1 - "قال واحد منهم وهو نبيّ لهم خاص: الكريتيون دائماً كذابون
وحوش ردية، بطون بطالة." (إيبيمينديس).

كانت تربية بولس يهودية تلـقّاها على أيدي الفريسيين ذوي العقائد الصارمة. أُرسل في سن الرابعة عشرة ليدرس على يدي غمالائيل أحد أعظم معلمي عصره، وهو أيضاً حفيد هيليل. ولقد أكد بولس أنه لـم يكن فريسياً فحسب، وانما كان ابن فريسي أيضاً. (أعمال 6:23). كان في وسعه أن يفاخر: "وكنت أتقدم في الديانة اليهودية على كثيرين من أترابي من أبناء جنسي إذ كنت أوفر غيرة في تقليد آبائي." (غلاطية 14:1).
إذا أراد المرء أن يفهم تحوّل بولس وتجديده، فإنه من الضروري أن يعرف سبب معاداته الشديدة للمسيحية، ألا وهو إخلاصه للناموس اليهودي الذي أشعل فيه ضيقه الشديد من المسيح والكنيسة الأولى.
كتب جاك دوبون "لـم يكن ما أثار غضب بولس على الرسالة المسيحية تأكيدها على أن يسوع هو المسيح (ولكن)... إعطاء يسوع دوراً خلاصياً سلب الناموس اليهودي من كل قيمته في قصد الخلاص.. كان (بولس) معادياً عنيداً للإيمان المسيحي بسبب الأهمية التي عزاها للناموس كطريق للخلاص."
تقول الموسوعة البريطانية بأن هذه الطائفة الجديدة من اليهودية التي تدعو نفسها مسيحية حطمت جوهر تربية بولس اليهودية ودراساته التي تلقّاها على أيدي المعلمين اليهود. ولـهذا فقد أصبح القضاء على هذه الطائفة رغبة محمومة لديه (غلاطية 13:1). وهكذا بدأ ملاحقته "لجماعة الناصريين" حتى الموت (أعمال 9:26-11). "وكان يسطو على الكنيسة" (أعمال 3:8). وانطلق إلى دمشق حاملاً معه وثائق تخوله القبض على أتباع يسوع وتقديمهم للمحاكمة.
ثـمّ حدث شيء له. "أمّا شاول فكان لـم يزل ينفث تهدّداً وقتلاً على تلاميذ الرب. فتقدم إلى رئيس الكهنة، وطلب منه رسائل إلى دمشق إلى الجماعات حتى إذا وجد أناساً من الطريق رجالاً أو نساءً يسوقهم موثوقين إلى أورشليم. وفي ذهابه حدث أنه اقترب إلى دمشق، فبغتةً أبرق حوله نور من السماء. فسقط على الأرض وسمع صوتاً قائلاً له: شاول شاول. لماذا تضطهدني؟ فقال من أنت يا سيد؟ فقال الرب: أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده. صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس. فقال وهو مرتعد ومتحير: يا رب، ماذا تريد أن أفعل؟ فقال له الرب: قم وادخل المدينة فيقال لك ماذا ينبغي أن تفعل. وأمّا الرجال المسافرون معه فوقفوا صامتين يسمعون الصوت ولا ينظرون أحداً. فنهض شاول عن الأرض، وكان وهو مفتوح العينين لا يبصر أحداً. فاقتادوه بيده وأدخلوه إلى دمشق وكان ثلاثة أيام لا يبصر فلم يأكل ولـم يشرب.
وكان في دمشق تلميذ اسمه حنانيّا. فقال له الرب في رؤيا: يا حنانيّا. فقال: هأنذا يا رب. فقال له الرب: قم واذهب إلى الزقاق الذي يقال له المستقيم واطلب في بيت يهوذا رجلاً طرسوسياً اسمه شاول، لانه هوذا يصلي. وقد رأى في رؤيا رجلاً اسمه حنانيا داخلاً وواضعاً يده عليه لكي يبصر." أعمال 1:9-12.

ونستطيع أن نرى هنا سبب خشية المسيحيين لبولس. "فأجاب حنانيا: يا رب، قد سمعت من كثيرين عن هذا الرجل كم من الشرور فعل بقدّيسيك في أورشليم. وههنا له سلطان من قبل رؤساء الكهنة أن يوثق جميع الذين يدعون باسمك. فقال له الرب: اذهب، لأن هذا لي إناء مختار ليحمل اسمي أمام أمم وملوك وبني اسرائيل. لأني سأريهِ كم ينبغي ان يتألـم من أجل اسمي. فمضى حنانيا ودخل البيت ووضع عليه يديه وقال: أيها الأخ شاول، قد أرسلني الرب يسوع الذي ظهر لك في الطريق الذي جئت فيه لكي تبصر وتمتلىء من الروح القدس. فللوقت وقع من عينيه شيء كأنه قشور فأبصر في الحال وقام واعتمد. وتناول طعاماً فتقوّى. وكان شاول مع التلاميذ الذين في دمشق أياماً" (أعمال 13:9-19). قال بولس: "أما رأيت يسوع المسيح ربنّا؟" 1كورنثوس 1:9. لقد قارن ظهور المسيح له بظهوراته للرسل بعد القيامة. "وآخر الكل كأنه للـسّقط ظهر لي أنا" (1كورنثوس 8:15). 
لـم ير بولس يسوع فقط، بل إنه رآه بطريقة لا تقاوم. ولـم يناد بالبشارة طوعاً واختياراً وانما اضطراراً. "لأنه إن كنت أبشر فليس لي فخر، إذ الضرورة موضوعة علي" (1 كورنثوس 16:9).
لاحظ ان مقابلة بولس مع يسوع وتحوّله الذي تلا كان فجأة ودون توقع. "فحدث لي وأنا ذاهب ومتقّرب الى دمشق أنه نحو نصف النهار بغتة أبرق حولي من السماء نور عظيم" أعمال 6:22. لـم تكن لدى بولس أية فكرة عن هوية هذا الشخص السماوي. وعندما أعلن أنه يسوع الناصري أخذ بولس يرتجف مندهشاً.
ربما لا نعرف كل التفاصيل والأحداث المتلاحقة أو العوامل النفسية المتعلقة بما حدث لبولس على طريق دمشق، ولكننا نعلـم شيئاً واحداً، وهو أنه غيّر كل ناحية من نواحي حياته بشكل جذري.

أولاً، لقد تغيرت شخصيته تغييراً أساسياً. تصفه الموسوعة البريطانية قبل تحوّله وتجديده على أنه غير متسامح وحاقد ومضطهد ومتعصب دينياً ـ معتدّ بنفسه ومزاجي. ويوصف بعد تجديده كرجل صبور مُضَحٍ له قدرة على التحمل. يقول كينيث سكوت لاتوريت: "غير ان الذي أعاد تشكيل حياة بولس ونزع منه مزاجه العُصابي، وخرج به من دائرة خمول الذكر الى دائرة الشهرة والتأثير الدائم، اختبار ديني عميق وثوري." 
ثانياً، تغيرت علاقة بولس مع أتباع يسوع "وكان شاول مع التلاميذ الذين في دمشق أياماً، (أعمال 19:9) وعندما ذهب الى الرسل أخذ "يمين الشركة."
ثالثاً، تغيرت رسالة بولس. وعلى الرغم من احتفاظه بحبه لميراثه اليهودي فقد تحول من معاد لدود للإيمان المسيحي الى زعيم المدافعين عنه وأنصاره. "وللوقت جعل يكرز في المجامع بالمسيح أن هذا هو ابن اللـه" أعمال 20:9. لقد تغيّرت قناعاته الفكرية. فقد أجبره اختباره على الإعتراف بأن يسوع هو المسيح، مناقضاً بذلك أفكار الفريسيين عن المسيح تناقضاً مباشراً. لقد عنى تصوره الجديد عن المسيح ثورة شاملة في فكره. لاحظ جاك دوبون بدقة أنه بعد أن "أنكر بكل حماس وانفعال بأنه يمكن لرجل مصلوب أن يكون المسيح المنتظر، أخذ يعترف بأنه المسيح حقاً، وأعاد نتيجة لذلك التفكير والنظر في كل أفكاره السابقة عن المسيح."
وأصبح بإمكانه الآن أن يفهم أن موت المسيح على الصليب، الذي بدا له لعنة من اللـه ونهاية مستهجنة مؤسفة لحياة أي إنسان، هو الطريقة التي اختارها اللـه ليصالح بها الناس لنفسه من خلال المسيح. أخذ يدرك بأن المسيح أصبح لعنة من أجلنا من خلال الصلب (غلاطية 13:3) "لأنه جُعِل خطية لأجلنا" (2 كورنثوس 21:5). وبدلاً من أن يكون موت المسيح على الصليب هزيمة فقد نظر اليه على أنه انتصار عظيم توجته القيامة. لـم يعد الصليب حجر عثرة، ولكنه أصبح جوهر الفداء الإلهي. ويمكن تلخيص كرازة بولس على انها إيضاح ضرورة تألـم المسيح وقيامته من الأموات وتقديم البراهين على ذلك. "موضحاً ومبيّناً أنه كان ينبغي أن المسيح يتألـم ويقوم من الأموات. وأن هذا هو المسيح يسوع الذي أنا أنادي لكم به." أعمال 3:17.
رابعاً، تغيّرت مهمة بولس. تحول من مبغض للأمم الى مرسل لـهم. تغير من يهودي متعصب الى مبشر للأمم. كان بولس، كيهودي وفريسي، يحتقر الأمم وينظر اليهم على أنهم أقل شأناً من شعب اللـه المختار. لقد حوله اختبار دمشق الى رسول مكرّس مخلص، وأصبح هدف حياته مساعدة الأمميين.
فقد رأى بولس في المسيح الذي ظهر له، مخلصاً لكل الناس. فتحول من فريسي تقليدي مهمته الحفاظ على القوانين اليهودية الصارمة الى داعية الى هذه الطائفة الثورية المسمّاة بالمسيحية والتي عارضها بعنف شديد. كان التغيير الذي طرأ على حياته كبيراً حتى "بُهتَ جميع الذين كانوا يسمعون وقالوا: أليس هذا هو الذي أهلك في أورشليم الذين يدعون بهذا الإسم، وقد جاء الى هنا ليسوقهم موثقين الى رؤساء الكهنة" (أعمال 21:9).
يقول المؤرخ فيليب سكاف: "لـم يكن تجديد بولس نقطة تحول في تاريخه الشخصي فحسب، ولكنه كان أيضاً عهداً جديداً مهماً في تاريخ الكنيسة الرسولية، وبالتالي في تاريخ البشرية. لقد كان اكثر حدث مثمر منذ معجزة يوم الخمسين، وأدى الى انتصار المسيحية الكامل."
جلست الى جانب أحد التلاميذ أثناء فترة الغداء في جامعة هيوستن. قال خلال نقاشنا حول موضوع المسيحية، بأنه لا يوجد أي دليل تاريخي على المسيحية أو المسيح. كان الطالب متخصصاً في التاريخ. ولاحظت أن أحد كتبه يتناول موضوع التاريخ الروماني. أشار الطالب بأن كتابه يحتوي على فصل حول الرسول بولس والمسيحية. وقال أنه، وبعد قراءة ذلك الفصل، لفت انتباهه أن الفصل بدأ بوصف لشاول الطرسوسي وانتهى بوصف حياة الرسول بولس. ولاحظ أيضاً بأن ما حدث بين المرحلتين غير واضح أو مفهوم. ففتحت الكتاب المقدس على سفر أعمال الرسل، الذي يتحدث عمّا حدث بعد قيامة السيد المسيح وظهوره لبولس، وعندها أدرك ذلك الطالب بأن هذا هو أكثر تفسير منطقي للتغير الذي حصل في حياة بولس. وقبل الطالب فيما بعد يسوع مخلصاً شخصياً له.
كتب الياس أندروز: "لقد وجد كثيرون في التحوّل الجذري الذي حدث لفريسي الفريسيين، أعظم دليل مقنع على صحة الديانة التي اعتنقها وقوّتها، وعلى القيمة المطلقة لشخص المسيح ومكانته." كتب آرتشيبولد، وهو أستاذ في جامعة أبردين عن بولس: "تبدو إنجازات الإسكندر الكبير ونابليون الى جانب إنجازات بولس باهتة في اهميتها." يقول كليمنت بأن بولس قيّد بالأغلال سبع مرات، وبشر بالإنجيل في الشرق والغرب، وغطّى كل الغرب، ومات شهيداً على ايدي الحكام."
اكد بولس مراراً وتكراراً بأن يسوع الحي المقام غيّر حياته. لقد اقتنع بقوة بقيامة المسيح من بين الأموات حتى أنه مات أيضاً شهيداً من أجل معتقداته.
قرر استاذان جامعيان في جامعة أوكسفورد، وهما جلبرت وست واللورد ليتلتون، أن يحطما اساس الإيمان المسيحي. أراد وست أن يبرهن أن قيامة يسوع فكرة خاطئة، وأراد ليتلتون أن يثبت أن بولس لـم يتحول الى المسيحية قط. لكن أبحاث كلا الأستاذين انتهت الى نتائج معاكسة، واصبح الإثنان من أتباع يسوع المتحمسين. كتب اللورد ليتلتون: "إن دراسة وافية لتحوّل القديس بولس ورسوليته كافية وحدها للبرهنة على صحة الوحي الإلـهي للمسيحية." وقد خلص الى الإستنتاج بأنه إذا كانت خمس وعشرون سنة التي قضاها بولس من المعاناة وخدمة المسيح حقيقة، فإن تحوّل بولس حقيقي، لأن كل شيء فعله بدأ بتغير مفاجىء. وإذا كان تحوّله أو تجديده حقيقياً، فإن معنى ذلك أن يسوع قام من بين الأموات، لأنه نسب كل ما كان وما فعله الى رؤيته للمسيح المقام.


----------



## yousif3 (15 يونيو 2010)

الله يعوضك


----------

